# Can't use ASIO in Audiomulch w/ virtual cable?



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm working on getting my new carputer set up and hit a small snag. I'll be using a Motu Traveler Mk3 as the audio device. It's connected via firewire and is powered by the firewire bus so that's pretty cool (it can be externally powered at 12v as well). My VST host is Audiomulch 2.2.4 and my virtual audio cable is from VB-Audio (VB-Audio Virtual Apps). OS is Win7 32bit (side note for those wanting to run 64bit - Audiomulch won't load most VSTs and you'll have many problems with a lot of VSTs in general).

To the issue: In Audiomulch if I'm using Directsound I can set up channel assignment and patch everything through to my 8 analog outputs on the Motu with no issue. Everything works great. When I switch to using ASIO (I've tried both ASIO4ALL and the ASIO drivers that came with the Motu) I can't see my virtual cable as an input in Audiomulch. Is that typical? I've also tried using the ASIO bridge from the same software page linked above but I'm not even sure if I'm using it right because of the lack of documentation, lol. Either way...no luck with it.

I'm content to stay with Directsound except it seems to only support a maximum of 8 channels. The Motu should (theoretically) let me assign it's analog headphone output as two more independent channels for a total of 10, and that would be nice for experimenting with steering algorithms, Dolby PL2, ambiophonics, etc. ASIO supports more than 8 channels easily.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I had a kinda related problem with something else recently and was able to solve it with the ASIO4ALL driver project. It is very different than I thought it was. You might have some luck with it?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried ASIO4ALL but still can't see my virtual cable in the input menu of Audiomulch. I think I'm going to have to figure out a way to get the signal from the cable to something "else" that can be routed via ASIO because Audiomulch only "looks" for it's input device as the Motu rather than the native sound or something. I've tried looping the optical signal but between the Motu routing interface, the computers sound scheme, the different audio drivers, and Audiomulch there's a lot of permutations to try, lol.

Back when I was in a band our state-of-the-art recording gear was on tape with EIGHT whole input channels! Things have changed a bit and I've been left behind!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

It was not intuitive at first, but did you try opening the ASIO4ALL control panel (from within your program, like within audiomulch) to enable the selection of all of the inputs and outputs you want to use? I had to specifically select each intput and output on each device I wanted to use.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm..I did play around a bit in the ASIO4ALL control panel after I downloaded the codec pack but I'm not sure I changed anything. I'll give it a shot tonight. Thanks!


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Jazzi! I played around with it a bit more and got the VB-Cable to show up. I manually selected it in the ASIO4ALL menu and went back to Audiomulch. Hit "Apply" to make ASIO4ALL my driver...and nothing. But! If you hit the "reset audio" button in Audiomulche's Audio Driver screen it works!

For anyone doing this in the future here's the steps I took:

1) Open the windows volume mixer (little speaker icon in the task bar) and set your default in and out devices to your virtual audio cable. Unless you're doing 7.1 stuff and need the audio from the computer pre-divided into that kind of signal, you can set the audio cable input to stereo just like you would when setting up your speakers in a normal application.

2) Open Audiomulch and go to Edit - Settings - Audio Driver. Select ASIO from the drop-down menu. Select ASIO4ALL. click the configure button underneath this to open the ASIO4ALL configuration window. Click on the wrench icon on the right to open up the advanced menu. Select everything (ins and outs) you are going to use. ONLY SELECT ONE INPUT AND ONE(ish) OUTPUT! In my case VB-Audio was on the bottom and I clicked on the "in" sublisting to activate it. The little blueish-white icons should light up indicating it is active. If you get a red "X" it means that device or software is being used by something else and it can't take control. This will happen if you already had another audio program open, are playing a youtube video, have a media player running, etc. Find your audio device in the same menu and expand it to see all of the inputs and outputs. If you're using something with a lot of ins/outs this will be a long list, but all I'm interested in are the analog outputs and the headphone output. I clicked on the listing for "Phones" to activate those two channels, and Clicked on the "Analog Out" to activate those channels. Note that if you hover your mouse over one of the sublistings it will pop up and give you info on the sample rate/bit depth as well as if it is an input or an output. Make sure you don't select just the analog input here or you won't get any sound. You might run into problems if you try using multiple outputs, so if you aren't getting any sound go back and narrow this down until you figure out what was breaking the audio. In my case all of the analog channels can be used simultaneously as the headphone output isn't automatically routed to one of the other analog outputs so I was able to select it as well. Make sure both little icons to the left of the sublistings light up. Make sure any onboard audio stuff is disable; it might say "HD Audio" or something at the top of the list. You only want your virtual audio cable and your audio device active.

3) Now you can close the ASIO4ALL menu popup and go back to the Audiomulch settings. You should still be on the "Audio Driver" submenu. Click "Apply" on the bottom of the screen. Click on "Reset Audio" in the middle of the screen.

4) Now you can go to the input and output submenus right underneath the audio driver menu and select your inputs and outputs. Note that you have to be careful with your channels, as the channel number in ASIO could be a different number than the channel on the audio device. In the input menu you can select the audio cable output.

5) You should be able to set up your routing using the other guides out there. You may have to do some trial and error to get everything matched up...there are some VU meters in Audiomulch in the top right corner that can help you narrow things down if you get no sound. The output meter is only set up to monito the main "soundout" modual, so if you're running audio to one of the "AuxOut" modules you can add more output meters by going to edit - settings- audio output meters. There's also level meters in my audio cable program that helped me know if it's an input or output problem if I get no sound. If all of your input/output VUs are showing signal as you play back some audio, you should have sound. If you don't you might have to mess around with your channel assignments or swap out you signal cables to find the right channels that are carrying the signal.

_edited for clarity and minor corrections on 8/5/17_


----------



## Reddiez (Aug 15, 2017)

SPLEclipse said:


> I'm working on getting my new carputer set up and hit a small snag. I'll be using a Motu Traveler Mk3 as the audio device. It's connected via firewire and is powered by the firewire bus so that's pretty cool (it can be externally powered at 12v as well). My VST host is Audiomulch 2.2.4 and my virtual audio cable is from VB-Audio (VB-Audio Virtual Apps). OS is Win7 32bit (side note for those wanting to run 64bit - Audiomulch won't load most VSTs and you'll have many problems with a lot of VSTs in general).
> 
> To the issue: In Audiomulch if I'm using Directsound I can set up channel assignment and patch everything through to my 8 analog outputs on the Motu with no issue. Everything works great. When I switch to using ASIO (I've tried both ASIO4ALL and the ASIO drivers that came with the Motu) I can't see my virtual cable as an input in Audiomulch. Is that typical? I've also tried using the ASIO bridge from the same software page linked above but I'm not even sure if I'm using it right because of the lack of documentation, lol. Either way...no luck with it.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. thanks for your thread. I think i will refer this to solve my problem. Thanks


----------

